# naissance



## Mlle-L (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir

Alors histoire un peu compliqué , je m'explique :

J'ai fait ma formation d'assistante maternelle en janvier, j'étais enceinte pendant la formation sans le savoir. Je vais finir mon congés maternité dans 1 mois et demi et je souhaite donc commencé le métier ... Faut-il que la puer repasse chez moi pour revalidé mon logement ?


----------



## Pouka (6 Janvier 2023)

Bonsoir
J ai eu le cas il y a 8 ans pour mon fils et non je n' ai rien dit à la PMI
J ai fini mon congés mat j ai repris avec les familles que j avais j ai clôturer ou signer les contrats en prenant compte que mon fils me prennait une place sur mon agrément et voilà.
Si la puer vous a validé votre logement et que vous avez le nombre d agrément qui vous convient votre petit bout vous prend une place et après vous pouvez accueillir comme vous voulez.


----------



## kikine (Samedi à 06:32)

bonjour
il faut juste recontacter la puer pour prévenir de la naissance de votre enfant car du coup la composition familiale a changer après je ne pense pas qu'elle doit revenir pour valider
et félicitations


----------



## fanny35 (Samedi à 08:29)

Bonjour,
Félicitations à vous et bons débuts !


----------



## Griselda (Samedi à 08:45)

Félicitations.
Et oui il est imperatif de communiquer ce changement à la PMI.
Normalement elle n'a pas de bonne raison de devoir repasser voir ton logement.
Elle te rappellera peut être que ton bébé te prends l'une de tes places (logique) jusqu'à ses 3 ans.

Tu devrais contacter la CAF pour voir s'il ne t'est pas possible d'obtenir un congés parental partiel en démontrant que le fait de t'occuper de ton bébé en même temps, t'empêche d'accueillir autant d'enfant que mentionné sur ton Agrément, te prive donc d'une partie de salaire.
Il me semble que c'est à présent entendu par la CAF. N’hésites pas à demander car cela pourra bien t'aider, de plus l'allocation du congés parental, si ça n'a pas changé, ne rentre pas dans le calcul d'impôts sur le revenu.


----------



## NounouAngel (Mercredi à 14:01)

Bonjour,

J’ai été dans ce cas en 2021 j’étais enceinte pendant la formation donc quand ma fille est née j’ai déclaré sa naissance à la pmi personne n’est venu suite à cela. 

Depuis la dernière ccn nos enfants de moins de 3 ans ne compte plus. 

On doit juste respecter 4 enfants de moins de 3 ans sous notre responsabilité donc tout dépend pour combien tu es agréer.

Moi par exemple j’ai deux place donc je peux accueillir deux enfants plus ma fille car je ne dépasse pas 4.


----------



## Marie06 (Mercredi à 14:33)

_Bonjour je ne suis pas si sûr que toi ! Nos propres enfants de moins de trois occupent une place d agrément. Le mieux est de poser la question à la pmi pour ne pas avoir de mauvaise surprise ! _


----------



## NounouAngel (Mercredi à 16:35)

C’est dans la nouvelle convention donc ça concerne tout le monde.

J’ai demandé à ma référente de m’expliquer et de me faire un papier qui stipule bien que nos enfants de moins de 3 ans ne compte plus. Et elle me l’a fait avec en plus la parti de la ccn où cela est écrit.

« Bonjour Madame,

selon le décret n°2021-1957 du 31 décembre 2021 , art 1 -8, il est stipulé: 
" _sous réserve du respect des conditions de sécurité suffisantes, l'assistant maternel exerçant à son domicile ou en maison d'assistants maternels est autorisé à accueillir jusqu'à 6 enfants simultanément. Lorsque l'assistant maternel exerce à son domicile, le nombre de mineurs de tous ages placés sous la responsabilité exclusive de l'assistant maternel présents simultanément à son domicile ne peut excéder huit, dont au maximum quatre enfants de moins de trois ans. "
_
Ce qui signifie que l'enfant de moins de 3 ans de l'assistante maternelle ne compte pas dans l'agrément délivré mais dans le nombre maximum d'enfant de moins de 3 ans sous la responsabilité de l'assistante maternelle. »

Voilà ce qui m’a été transmis.


----------



## kikine (Mercredi à 17:43)

certes mais la pmi délivre un agrément en fonction aussi de la composition familiale a l'instant T


----------



## Marie06 (Mercredi à 21:50)

*Kikine a raison. Il n y a pas marqué que les enfants de moins de trois ans de l assistante maternelle ne comptent pas, il y a marqué qu on ne peut pas avoir plus de 4 enfants de moins de trois ans sous notre responsabilité. Nuance ! 
Après si certaines puers interprètent différemment...Mais il vaut mieux ne pas induire en erreur et demander un écrit à sa propre référente.*


----------



## NounouAngel (Mercredi à 22:14)

Toute les assistantes maternelle que je connais dans mon département qui ont demandé à leur référente on eu la même réponse que moi. 

Dans d’autres départements idem.

La ccn est national et c’est assez explicite quand même.


----------



## kikine (Hier à 05:40)

ça n'empêche pas que votre composition familiale change et que vous DEVEZ déclarer la naissance a la pmi


----------

